# Best mario Party?



## Waluigi (Apr 20, 2014)

So, which mario party is best? Not counting the portable ones, only console.

Here are my opinions:

N64
1: Has fun to it, but horribly unbalanced at times and some weird minigames (that you need to buy to play)
2: Very good, boo was very broken though, but fun and the selection screen has epic music. Shame it had some bad battle games.
3: My favourite n64 mario party, Fun, duel mode was awesome and i loved a lot of maps (boo was fixed as well)

Gamecube
4: Easily best gamecube, close to, if not the best of them all. Perfectly balanced 1v3 minigames, Fun minigames (excluding bowsers bigger blast) and apart from those teacups on toads midway madness very good maps. Fun extra room as well.
5: Fun, very well done. All the extra modes are good and the boards are not half bad. Minigames are good. I loved the car game. Donkey kong was ok, but not being able to play as him sucked. That is made up for by the awesome new characters.
6: While decent, the minigames were dodgy at times and solo mode was way too short to warrant lots of playings. The day night aspect was interesting, but the boards were not.
7: Only mario party i have not played. From what i can see, it is ok, but i dont know

Wii
8: Everyone hates 8. Its ok, but the boards were boring. Solo mode sucked. The train board was okay. The typhoon board was the best, but felt unfufilling. Bowser board was too luck based, Even when you get to mario party. Pretty bad.
9: Everyone hates 9 and so do i. Changing an already stable formula was dumb. The minigames however may be the best in the series. not recommended unless you plan on playing minigames.

So, whats your opinion?


----------



## Hamusuta (Apr 20, 2014)

Out of console only... I'd have to say 7.


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 20, 2014)

Mario Party 2.

Platform Peril, I miss it so much ;~;


----------



## Trundle (Apr 20, 2014)

mmmm, Mario Party 7. It's such a good Mario Party, very well balanced, fun mini games. Just a great game overall. <3


----------



## Pixlplume (Apr 20, 2014)

I would say have to say Mario Party 8. They had a very good roster of characters to choose from and I liked many of the boards for that game. I also think that the motion controls were well done for the first Wii installment.

But I love all the Mario Party games. Except the Game Boy Advance one. I think the DS Mario Party was done nicely as well.


----------



## Cory (Apr 20, 2014)

In my opinion Mario Party 7 has the best boards and has the best orb system. While I think Mario Party 6 has better minigames and is a close second, I only replay 2 of the boards in that game. While in Mario Party 7 I play all but 1 (Pyrmaid Park sucks.)


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 20, 2014)

I absolutely loved Mario Party 3! The maps were so enjoyable, I love the selection of items and the minigames were great too! think I like Mario Party 2's minigames because it doesn't have memory games like Mario Party 3 lol!


----------



## Laurina (Apr 20, 2014)

Mario Party 4. Every now and then I'd start up my GameCube just to play a round of it. Fun games, boards, overall a well put together Mario Party game. My friends would come over to play, and end up spending the night. Mario Party 7 came in close second.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 20, 2014)

4 or 6.. cant really decide. whichever had that fun minigame where you could camp like **** when shooting each other lol


----------



## Zeo (Apr 20, 2014)

3 is the best one out of all for me.

But 9 is just nearly as good as 3 is. I really enjoyed the new board concept they used for 9, but I hate how they took out some of the characters out of their rosters. Blooper, Dry Bones, and Hammer Bros is understandable... but why Toadette and Boo?


----------



## superheroantics (Apr 20, 2014)

Etinceru said:


> I would say have to say Mario Party 8. They had a very good roster of characters to choose from and I liked many of the boards for that game. I also think that the motion controls were well done for the first Wii installment.
> 
> But I love all the Mario Party games. Except the Game Boy Advance one. I think the DS Mario Party was done nicely as well.



8 is terrible and Advanced is great.


----------



## shannyclare (Apr 21, 2014)

mario party 8 was my favorite, but i also hate it with a burning passion at the same time. i played it just last night with my mom and brother, and because we played the king boo map a lot of it was left to luck. you dont know whether youre headed to a pitfall or a star, and that pickpocket pinball can easily steal a star from you (and thats exactly what my mom did to me). i also like that the concept is easy enough to grasp. I also love the koopa map because i personally loved the whole buying hotels, real estate idea. it's a little too much for my mom to wrap her head around though. and while i do like mario party 9, i've found its not as exciting to play with my family/friends as 8 is. i dont get as involved in 9 as i do 8


----------



## Sataric (Apr 21, 2014)

I actually think that Mario Party 9 has the most amusing mini games out of the whole bunch. There is a large variation of them to select from, and the little "bosses" that you would fight every now and again was quite fun as well. However, the outcome is too often decided by sheer luck - Especially when moving around on the boards - And therefore there is no guarantee whatsoever that the best player will actually end up winning. I truly hope that they will move the series towards more of a "Fun-but-skill-based" future.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 21, 2014)

Because Toadette and Boo are too OP? lol


----------



## Waluigi (Apr 21, 2014)

Wait. People like 8 and 9 more than the epic 3 and 4?

Wat wat wat wat wat 65 watts


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 21, 2014)

I remember when I get Mario Party 4 on my Birthday, Such a good day for messing around on.

I still prefer 2 Ofcourse.


----------



## Gandalf (Apr 21, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Mario Party 2.
> 
> Platform Peril, I miss it so much ;~;



Still gives me nightmares :S

Hot rope jump was another old favourite in my childhood.


----------



## Byngo (Apr 21, 2014)

Whichever number the GameCube version was. I enjoyed that one the most out of all Mario Party games I've owned. c:


----------



## Zeo (Apr 22, 2014)

Kenny Mcormick said:


> Wait. People like 8 and 9 more than the epic 3 and 4?
> 
> Wat wat wat wat wat 65 watts



3 is my favorite, and 9 is my second.

But I find 8 to be crap, due to their mini-games but Mario Party 8 have the best character roster. Haha.

I do hate the mini-games that requires you to move your wiimote, and point your wiimote at the screen. Gimmicky as hell. (good examples of mini-games I'm referring to in MP9 is Speeding Bullets, Twist Ending, or Goomba Bowling)



Lunatic said:


> Whichever number the GameCube version was. I enjoyed that one the most out of all Mario Party games I've owned. c:



4, 5, 6, and 7 is for GameCube version.


----------



## Byngo (Apr 22, 2014)

Zeo said:


> 3 is my favorite, and 9 is my second.
> 
> But I find 8 to be crap, due to their mini-games but Mario Party 8 have the best character roster. Haha.
> 
> ...



Well then The one I'm thinking of is where each character has their own special orb power thing. Mario party 7? I think


----------



## Micah (Apr 22, 2014)

Of the ones I've played: 6, 4, GBA, 7, 8, 3DS


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Apr 22, 2014)

2 based solely on nostalgic reasons XD


----------



## Fairy (Apr 22, 2014)

6 & 7. Big part of why they're my favorites are the orbs (the ones you can set down). Imo it's the best feature & my favorite feature. 
Though, 3 & 2 are also super good.


----------



## Javocado (Apr 22, 2014)

I think 3 was the best one!
4 was also great!
and I loved 5 because the ice cream mini game plus one of the music from one of the maps was my favorite ever in the games!
much exclamation!!


----------



## scarfboyxiv (Apr 24, 2014)

*Scarfy's Favorites~ Mario Party Edition!*

Nintendo 64
*1.* It's the one that started them all. There's no justified reason to hate this title. Sure there were a few bugs, but only because the franchise was starting up. Heck, I dunno if they even knew that MP would take off like it did. The minigames were fun, the boards were creative, it was overall an enjoyable first entry.
*2.* I liked this game too. Sequels are always notorious for being not as good as the first (if not downright horrible). Mario Party 2 was an exception to the rule and shone just as brightly as the first. However... it didn't top the first; it's its equal. (Yes that is grammatically correct.) It had great minigames and I loved the themes for all the boards. Specifically Bowser's board. XD I liked the game overall.
*3.* This is my favorite of the N64 generation. I loved everything about this one. I also loved the twist at the end of the game! I didn't see that coming when I was a little kid. This game was an improvement to the first two. I don't have a real reason for why I like this one over the others. It's just the one I played most, I guess. XD

GameCube
*4.* For an early GameCube game, this looked REALLY smooth and clean. However, I have the least experience with this game, so I cannot accurately comment on how much I like it. From what I've seen on the Mario wiki, performing research on all the Mario Party boards, there are some... inventive ones, I guess. ^^u
*5.* I enjoyed this one because it brought back the honorable Star Spirits from the Paper Mario series which is my favorite Mario game series of all time. The boards, though... They were okay. I didn't like the dream concept all that much and they overdid it with Kid Koopa this time. I tolerated him before in the previous games. He wasn't a favorite mechanic of mine in any of the games; I always thought it should have been only Bowser and then Bowser Jr. when he was revealed in Super Mario Sunshine. Here his use was obnoxious. On the upside, the minigames continued to be fun~.
*6.* This one was very innovative with the day/night cycle. The pop-up storybook extras were adorable as well. I spent a lot of time with this game, too! It has a favorite random minigame of mine, and also great graphics. I had a lot more to say about this one, but I forgot it all except for what I wrote.
*7.* I love to travel and a Mario Party with a cruise ship is a win-win for me. The boards were so beautiful--two of them are in my top three--and I had a lot of fun with the minigames. The only drawback I have with this game is its persistence to force the microphone accessory into game play. _Those_ minigames were not fun for me. But everything else made up for that, so I have no real complaints. Bowser was adorable in this installment, too! X3

Wii
*8.* Okay, this was my favorite. This is where the series peaks for me. I spent so much time playing this edition that I've pretty much got a great handle on every minigame and board there is. I still have yet to unlock Blooper, but that's neither here nor there. LOL It has all my favorite minigames (especially the soda shaking one ) and my absolute favorite board: Shy Guy's Perplex Express. I'm also a fan of a board they improved on from the last game. Windmillville from MP7 was cool and all with the whole "invest coins get stars" concept with the windmills, but here you had an empire of hotels and TWO Lucky Spaces. This was a proper use of that mechanic and it's led me to want to play Fortune Street one of these days. McHallyboo is one of the best MCs the franchise has had and... I can't say enough good about this game. 10/10

Wii U
*9.* Ahhhhh... the albino black sheep of the family. This is where everything crashed for me. EVERYTHING was revamped. Fundamental mechanics that were established from the very first game were uprooted and ground into bits of dust and reworked into something very different. The only thing this game has going for it in my opinion are the fun minigames. And Bowser. But even changing the very DICE MECHANIC of the game??? No. Just... no.


----------



## Kyle (Apr 24, 2014)

Mario Party 4 hands down, a big reason for it because it was the last one to have Donkey Kong playable.


----------



## peniny (Apr 24, 2014)

i actually really loved mario party 8.. the characters were nice and while the boards were pretty boring the story itself was nice and such! i played it all the time with my family haha


----------



## oath2order (Apr 27, 2014)

I loved 2 and 3


----------



## MisterEnigma (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm between 1 and 3, both for nostalgia purposes and the fun mini games!


----------



## SockHead (Apr 27, 2014)

OG #1. They get progressively worse. #2 was great too


----------



## Jinglefruit (Apr 28, 2014)

I pretty much agree with everything the OP posted except I never owned the first 3 so I haven't played them much. 
I place 5 higher than 4 though due to the boards actually relating to the map and not just being some square floating frame and the ability to cover the floor with your capsules.
I feel like 6/7 was where it started going downhill, thats where the whole 'every board must have its own game changing gimmick' started. Which I liked the first couple of times I played but it reached a point where me and my sister would reach the board select screen and we'd look at them all and then turn it off and play 4 or 5 (or 6, which we seemed to accept the board on regardless). Although we did play a few games with 5-8 people and they were fun. If MP 8 or 9 continued that and had 1 person with the wiimote and your partner with the nunchuck we'd probably have not traded them in.

8 and 9 I feel could be merged into 1 good game if you kept the boards and playstyle from 8 and the minigames from 9. But the mini games on 8 were the worst. I feel the development team were still ecstatically boning over being able to move their arms and having the game respond to it that they just made most of the games flap/point the fastest and you'll win.


----------



## oak (Apr 29, 2014)

I can't remember which game is which.. but I remember getting one for Christmas when I was little for the gamecube & opening it early just to play it. I rewrapped it before anyone came home.


----------



## VillageDweller (Apr 29, 2014)

scarfboyxiv said:


> Wii U
> *9.* Ahhhhh... the albino black sheep of the family. This is where everything crashed for me. EVERYTHING was revamped. Fundamental mechanics that were established from the very first game were uprooted and ground into bits of dust and reworked into something very different. The only thing this game has going for it in my opinion are the fun minigames. And Bowser. But even changing the very DICE MECHANIC of the game??? No. Just... no.



Just to let you know, 9 was also on the Wii. None of the Wii U. =p

Personally I've only played 8. So I don't really have a valid opinion.


----------



## Cory (Apr 29, 2014)

VillageDweller said:


> Just to let you know, 9 was also on the Wii. None of the Wii U. =p
> 
> Personally I've only played 8. So I don't really have a valid opinion.



What?! Play 6 and 7 those are the best.


----------



## Thomas. (Apr 29, 2014)

I heard Mario Party 7 is awesome, as I'm a big Mario fan I really want to get it soon. In the meantime, I'd say Mario Party 6 is my all time favourite for sure.


----------



## Kip (Apr 30, 2014)

3 And 7 are my favorite.


----------



## Zura (Apr 30, 2014)

Is island tour any good?


----------



## RhinoK (Apr 30, 2014)

Vaati said:


> Is island tour any good?



hahahahahahahha


----------



## Javocado (Apr 30, 2014)

Spoiler: why mp3 is the best


----------



## Zura (Apr 30, 2014)

RhinoK said:


> hahahahahahahha



Is that a yes or no?


----------



## VillageDweller (Apr 30, 2014)

oh lol i've also played 9 that was kinda.

out of 8 and 9 I like 8 better.


----------



## Mini Mario (Apr 30, 2014)

I loved Mario party 5 because of the car minigame. It was my fav


----------



## Jinglefruit (May 1, 2014)

Vaati said:


> Is that a yes or no?



It is a resounding no from everyone who played Mario Party 1-8. 
If you've only played 9 and enjoyed it then you might enjoy island tour. But I'd recommend you look up some videos on youtube and decide from those. - after looking up other peoples impressions I decided it would be the first mario party game I don't buy.


----------



## Alice (May 1, 2014)

Last MP I played was 3. Christ, it's been so long since I've had frien-- uh, played Mario Party.


----------



## Zappo09 (May 1, 2014)

I liked Mario Party 6, because of Clockwork Castle.


----------

